# Alpine 105 install



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Here are a couple pics of a Alpine boiler with indirect I'll take more pics of the completed project my battery on my phone had died to much streaming of Pandora


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

I completed the install today here are a few more pics. Let me have it what can you guys find that you would have done differently


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

More pics


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Pass


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks plumdrum we will see what the Natick inspector has to say


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumber tim said:


> Thanks plumdrum we will see what the Natick inspector has to say


 obviously I'm not there to see gas pipe size, venting termination, gas vent sign, CO detectors , But I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I would suggest a couple of hangers on the venting


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah I need to put a couple hangers on the vent and intake run the 3/8" discharge from the condisate pump then fill the system after I get the water main tied in.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Looks good brother. I try if possible to not put anything directly on top of the units (purges, circulators ect). Just to eliminate any possible dripping onto the unit during service.


----------

